# How to get more tips!



## Gazza1980 (Jun 17, 2017)

I’m SO sick of busting my ass being a 5 Star driver and not getting hardly any tips! I mean people are so cheap they would go out spend $100-$200 on a night out and not give a tip for getting them home safely. My rating is a 4.97 and I’m super nice nd respectful to pax and I’ll talk if they are open but hay I want to know is how to get them to tip? I will not ask for a tip but need help!!

I had a pax last night tell me he is going to be sick and there where 4 of them in the car. I pull over and give him a min then give him one of my pro sick bags while I drive them home. (Cost a couple of bucks) The guy filled the 1 1/2 liter sick bag full of sick while I drive them home took 32 min. I was super cool about it but Did they tip? Of course not. That really makes me sick. Like what the hell? After over two years of driving it really grinds me down.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Dress for success and more Tips:
https://nypost.com/2018/01/12/are-skirts-the-next-mens-fashion-trend/


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Gazza1980 said:


> I'm SO sick of busting my ass being a 5 Star driver and not getting hardly any tips! I mean people are so cheap they would go out spend $100-$200 on a night out and not give a tip for getting them home safely. My rating is a 4.97 and I'm super nice nd respectful to pax and I'll talk if they are open but hay I want to know is how to get them to tip? I will not ask for a tip but need help!!
> 
> I had a pax last night tell me he is going to be sick and there where 4 of them in the car. I pull over and give him a min then give him one of my pro sick bags while I drive them home. (Cost a couple of bucks) The guy filled the 1 1/2 liter sick bag full of sick while I drive them home took 32 min. I was super cool about it but Did they tip? Of course not. That really makes me sick. Like what the hell? After over two years of driving it really grinds me down.


Drive surge only. It really helps.


----------

